# 2010 IFBB New York Pro Bodybuilding and Bikini Contest Info



## Arnold (May 6, 2010)

*2010 IFBB New York Pro Bodybuilding and Bikini Contest Info *

The 2010 IFBB New York Pro will be held this Saturday, May 8th, at the Tribecca Performing Arts at BMCC, in New York. Four IFBB Pro shows will be held here, including Men’s Bodybuilding Open, Men’s Bodybuilding 202lbs and Under, Women’s Bodybuilding and Women’s Bikini. It [...]

Read More...


----------



## fredlabrute (May 7, 2010)

I think Dennis Wolf will win this thing!His time to rise back to top of Elite!!


----------



## Kathybird (May 7, 2010)

Hey Kat Holmes in bikini... is that our Katt?  And Cesar Mendible?


----------



## sassy69 (May 7, 2010)

Counting down the hours to show time! My girl Sheila Bleck debuting on the pro stage!


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (May 8, 2010)




----------



## sassy69 (May 8, 2010)

Sheila BROUGHT IT!


----------



## MsGuns (May 8, 2010)

*Great play by play on MD, Rx had some issues.*

*So far:*

*Bikini Pro:*
*Missy Coles*
*Shelsea Montes (Tx gurl)*
*Sherlyn Roy (Mike O'Hearn's gurl)*

*202:*
*Kevin English*
*Jose Raymond*
*Jason Arntz*

*This morning I had Cathy  the winner but now I have Sheila w/ Heather in Top 3.*


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Counting down the hours to show time! My girl Sheila Bleck debuting on the pro stage!



She really made an outstanding debut!

Her physique was fantastic and her posing was superior! Very artistic  and entertaining.


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

MsGuns said:


> *Great play by play on MD, Rx had some issues.*



I'm looking forward to reading both threads!


----------

